# New Info on ADB's Grey Knights Novel + Others



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Aaron Dembski-Bowden*
> I’ve also got several short stories and a novella coming out. Not sure how much I can blab about any of them, but here’s the skinny on what’s confessable:
> 
> - The novella is one of Black Library’s limited edition range, and it’s a Horus Heresy novella. I’ve toyed with notions of a Mechanicum plot in the past, but it never felt quite right. This was a big deal for me, and it had to be something damn special because of the format, but it couldn’t be essential to the saga due to the limited edition nature of the whole deal.
> ...


~http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/


So then, what are your thoughts? I personally can't wait for the GK novel, and it's nice to know that we're getting another HH Novella.

Discuss.

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope ADB's grey knights book is as good as the ones by Ben Counter, they where epic.

Im sure they will be everything ive read by ADB has been great.

My one gripe with him though is that he refers to a Space Marine 'chuckling' on every other page! Which is quite annoying even when described as a 'Vox growl'. If you have read his books im sure you will know what i mean!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some great confirmations here..

More Night Lords is always good, though I hope that a second trilogy will be in the future as three novels just isn't enough for Talos and the Covenant of Blood.

The Grey Knights are frakking fantastic and I eagerly await a new take on them, plus with connections to Eisenhorn and Ravenor. It does mention in Malleus that when Eisenhorn goes rogue in the hunt for Quixos there were rumours that a Grey Knights kill-team was after them.. that would be interesting to see.

A novella by ADB is a win for me, I can finally get his signature and add that to my growing collection, got McNeill, Thorpe and Counter so far, adding Kyme soon.

Looking forward to the short stories, Lorgar's pilgrimage into the Eye will be very tough to imagine I expect, considering that all four Chaos Gods had their attentions focused on him and not just a small part of them for an instant of time. And an Abaddon story will be epic, the Black Legion is very underrated and I would like to see more of them and their leader, perhaps what The Exalted said about the black of Abaddon's many failures may not be entirely correct.

And more Horus Heresy, hope its that World Eaters story you professed interest in penning, they would be kick-ass to read about in detail.

Lord of the Night


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I wonder if this is a continuim of the other GK books or were by i differnt author i cant remember


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

How do you get hold of novellas?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> How do you get hold of novellas?


Forsooth sir you do tempt me too forcefully to utilise the sarcasm, so I say good day to you sir...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to his Rise of the Warmaster stuff. Should be very interesting and well written (although that really does go without saying).


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Damm, there is so much win here the big Aztecs prophecy about the end of the world in 2012 simply cant happen!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Loving all of this! I just hope that the Grey Knight's series dosen't focus so much on Inquisitional, human, characters, that it loses track of it's Astartes protagonists, that I felt happened in Counter's series. 

Horus Heresy? I hope it's Calth! Though the World Eaters would make so many fans happy...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Rise of the Warmaster_ by far holds the peak of my interest. The inter-legionary wars within the Eye of Terror are something that we know next-to-nothing about, yet hold so much potential to really flesh out the basis of the lore surrounding the traitor Legions and Abaddon himself.

I am very much looking forward to the short story regarding that potential new series this year, I wonder what compilation it will appear in though? Is _Treacheries_ out this year?

If pulled off right his HH novella sounds like it has a lot of potential as well. I remain slightly skeptical of it currently though, I was under the impression that what Lorgar witnessed within the Eye was best left to individual interpretation/artistic license - primarily because I thought the imagination could do it much more justice than the written word ever could. But we'll see, I do have faith in Aaron.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Damm, there is so much win here the big Aztecs prophecy about the end of the world in 2012 simply cant happen!


It's Mayan, and don't feel bad: many of the worlds minds studying that culture claim that, had the Mayans survived to 2012, they would have started yet another centuries-long calendar cycle, as they had done before.

But, just to be safe... someone crack the whip on ADB! :grin:


----------



## RuneGuard (Jan 10, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Rise of the Warmaster_ by far holds the peak of my interest. The inter-legionary wars within the Eye of Terror are something that we know next-to-nothing about, yet hold so much potential to really flesh out the basis of the lore surrounding the traitor Legions and Abaddon himself.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to the short story regarding that potential new series this year, I wonder what compilation it will appear in though? Is _Treacheries_ out this year?
> 
> If pulled off right his HH novella sounds like it has a lot of potential as well. I remain slightly skeptical of it currently though, I was under the impression that what Lorgar witnessed within the Eye was best left to individual interpretation/artistic license - primarily because I thought the imagination could do it much more justice than the written word ever could. But we'll see, I do have faith in Aaron.


I agree I dont believe any artist could render what lorgar sees in the warp, however some pics of some of the characters from TFH would be nice mainly Lorgar, as there is next to no artwork on the guy anyware.:shok:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Rise of the Warmaster is something that sounds pretty Epic IMO. Abbaddon fluff???? umm YES please? I haven't read his Night Lords stuff, but that's soon comming since I just listenend to the audiobook and need to know what background to the Covenant of blood and Talos is all about!


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

Emporers Champion said:


> Hope ADB's grey knights book is as good as the ones by Ben Counter, they where epic.
> 
> Im sure they will be everything ive read by ADB has been great.
> 
> My one gripe with him though is that he refers to a Space Marine 'chuckling' on every other page! Which is quite annoying even when described as a 'Vox growl'. If you have read his books im sure you will know what i mean!


Would you prefer they do a wet lepoard growl? :grin:

looks like I better keep saving, damn the likes of ADB and their addictive books!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> It's Mayan, and don't feel bad: many of the worlds minds studying that culture claim that, had the Mayans survived to 2012, they would have started yet another centuries-long calendar cycle, as they had done before.
> 
> But, just to be safe... someone crack the whip on ADB! :grin:


My bad, history is supposed to be my main big thing (becoming a history teacher) but I tend to always get those South American indians mixed up. :biggrin:


----------

